# subtle improvements for the Chevy Cruze



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

1. have the ignition key area light up or something...it's a little difficult in the dark to insert key as steering wheel blocks view...may just be early getting use to though

2. seat belts...difficult to connect as they are way down there..fat hands will no doubt have real trouble.

3. the sliding armrest (took me a week to realize it slid)..but it always slides back while driving..would be nice to lock..and even slide forward a bit more..

nothing significant but simple improvements ..as i've read several reviews mentioning the seatbelts and ignition key issues...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

1. agree with maybe a small LED near the ignition but i've gotten used to it and can find it without looking

2. seat belts are ok for me and im not the slimmest of all guys, but they are quite low so i guess i can see where you're coming from

3. i dont have t-rex arms so i dont slide out the armrest but i did a few times to show people, i thought it locked in place? try sliding it out all the way and see if it locks.


----------



## jtudor (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to see a trunk unlock button inside the cabin area. I like the button on the trunk lid, but inside would still be good.

Also, what has happened to the key unlock on trunks these days? Both our new cars, (2010 Malibu and 2011 Cruze) do not have key locks.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree 100% on the trunk button inside. What happens if the battery dies? Plus, mine won't unlock via the key fob if I have it in the ignition, so I have to stop the car, open the trunk and restart the car. Not very practical.

I didn't even realize the armrest slid! I'll have to go out and check it out. 

The only gripe I have about the seat belt bases is in the back. When I put the kids in there in their booster seats, it is hard to get the belt clasped, as the base is down in the seat instead of sticking out.


----------



## redhorse (Nov 21, 2010)

racer114 said:


> I agree 100% on the trunk button inside. What happens if the battery dies? Plus, mine won't unlock via the key fob if I have it in the ignition, so I have to stop the car, open the trunk and restart the car. Not very practical.


Any time the car is unlocked, you can open the trunk by pressing the button under the bow tie on the trunk (it's even with the bow tie but down under the trunk lid).


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

not having a key unlock for the trunk could be a serious issue. imagine if your battery dies but you cant do anything about it since you will have your booster cables or booster pack in the trunk. hopefully chevy fixes all of this in the next years model.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> not having a key unlock for the trunk could be a serious issue. imagine if your battery dies but you cant do anything about it since you will have your booster cables or booster pack in the trunk. hopefully chevy fixes all of this in the next years model.


i guess if your car was locked and the power on it died, then no, you wouldnt get into the trunk.

keep a spare of cables in your back seat i guess..


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

_maybe it's only on the LTZ, but there *is* a car symbol (with deck lid up) on our key fob that remotely opens the trunk lid on our LTZ. _

I'm aware of this. I would like a manual trunk button somewhere inside for the reasons stated above.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

1)inside trunk release
2)lighted ignition surround
3)foot-well lighting
4)passenger window lockout, not just rears (my dog knows how to roll down windows)
5)locking glove compartment
6)hood struts instead of prop rod

Just to name a few.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

i would agree it was quite odd not to see gas struts when you pop the hood...
all of my cobalts had them and it was an extremely inferior product


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

My $40K Mustang has a prop rod for the hood too, so the Cruze is not alone. Those gas struts are nice until they wear out and the hood crashes on your head while checking the oil. This happened to me numerous times on our former Chrysler 300. The struts were cheap to replace though.

Speaking of struts, does anyone else keep bumping their head on the latch portion of the trunk lid that hangs down? That is starting to annoy me.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

racer114 said:


> Speaking of struts, does anyone else keep bumping their head on the latch portion of the trunk lid that hangs down? That is starting to annoy me.


 latch portion on the trunk? can you take a picture of what you're referring to?


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

The part that latches the trunk lid to the latch on the bottom of the trunk.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

jlalill said:


> 2. seat belts...difficult to connect as they are way down there..fat hands will no doubt have real trouble.


The rear belt latches are set down so far my sons can't buckle their belts by themselves when using their booster seats. I haven't had any trouble with the front.

I would add ribs or slots in the center arm rest so my 5-6 cds don't flop around when I am driving.

I don't like the child safety locks are integrated into the rear window lock. My kids love having the windows down and with this I will have to open them all the time.

Why is there no option for a trunk mat? I can only find aftermarket brands. Nothing from Chevy.


----------



## redhorse (Nov 21, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> not having a key unlock for the trunk could be a serious issue. imagine if your battery dies but you cant do anything about it since you will have your booster cables or booster pack in the trunk. hopefully chevy fixes all of this in the next years model.


Maybe I'm missing something, but couldn't you get to the trunk from the back seat if the button on the trunk didn't work?


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

1- I agree with the trunk release button inside the cabin ,that's a huge miss 
2- they could also add fuel door release button 

3- I would like to see FUEL USED feature add-on to the trip computer 
4- A better sounding horn 
5- Bigger fuel tank 
6- Chrome around the upper window trim


----------



## redhorse (Nov 21, 2010)

racer114 said:


> I agree 100% on the trunk button inside. What happens if the battery dies?


FYI, if the battery dies, the trunk lid release inside doesn't work (as I just found out with my Malibu).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

redhorse said:


> FYI, if the battery dies, the trunk lid release inside doesn't work (as I just found out with my Malibu).


 well there you go, that pretty much kills it for all the people crying for a button inside the cabin.. i guess no one thought that button was connected to an electrical switch lol


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

Doesn't the key fob have a trunk release ?


----------



## redhorse (Nov 21, 2010)

motorhedfred said:


> Doesn't the key fob have a trunk release ?


I believe the complaint was that the fob wouldn't work if the battery was dead...


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

regnant said:


> 3- I would like to see FUEL USED feature add-on to the trip computer


My Cruze LS does have a "Fuel Used" section in the trip computer. You might need to scroll around to find it.




redhorse said:


> I believe the complaint was that the fob wouldn't work if the battery was dead...



That, and the trunk release on the Fob doesn't work when the key is in the ignition for some reason.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

scared, you are correct on both accounts.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

redhorse said:


> I believe the complaint was that the fob wouldn't work if the battery was dead...


 and know we know that neither would a button inside the car.. as its also electrically powered


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i agree with the inside trunk button and the arm rest doesnt lock into place


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

racer114 said:


> The only gripe I have about the seat belt bases is in the back. When I put the kids in there in their booster seats, it is hard to get the belt clasped, as the base is down in the seat instead of sticking out.


I would a gree. My kids ages 4-7, can buckle themselves in no problem with my other vehicle, but I always have to help them with the Cruze, even if its just one of them in there.


----------



## redhorse (Nov 21, 2010)

scaredpoet said:


> That, and the trunk release on the Fob doesn't work when the key is in the ignition for some reason.


I guess I don't see any reason for the Fob to work while the key is in the ignition. If I am in the car and someone needs to get into the trunk, I simply need to unlock the door. Granted, it won't pop the trunk, but it can still be opened...


----------



## mrblanche (Dec 28, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...how much bigger? 15.6 gallons in such a small car is already pretty big. Most other vehicles are only about 13 gallons or so. The larger Malibu is 17 gallons as I recall.


Keep in mind that 15 gallons of gas weighs 95 pounds. Another 5 gallons would add another 32 lbs, all behind or over the rear axle, and that has a real effect on handling and ride.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So far what has been mentioned (even the sliding arm rest not locking) have been my only complaints.

Funny story, i went to put gas for the first time last week, and i couldn't figure how to freaking open the fuel door -_-.... A guy next to me kept laughing as i anxiously looked inside.. I opened the manual and saw how you would have to push in the door to open it. First time, in my short life have i seen this lol.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Too funny. you should have seen my trying to open the fuel door on my 2011 Mustang GT when I got it. It has the same set up. I was looking all over inside for a button, lever, anything! This is why I knew exactly how it worked on the Cruze!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The arm rest moves, Holy [email protected]! That was worth the price of admission right there, thanks guys.
I agree with the other points made in the thread too. The seat belt buckles are challenging for my kids too, especially my daughter who is in a booster. I ended up buying a short extension so she could buckle herself in. Otherwise someone had to help her reach.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I went through this whole thread and I agree about the ignition. I am thankful if I have parked the car with the wheel slightly turned because it makes it easier to find the ignition. I am still getting used to such a long key fob. And just the other day for the first time I had someone in the back seat and they were having a tough time with the seatbelts. And a button in the car for the trunk is something I could have used almost right away. Anyone coming up to the car with their arms full would have to put their stuff down to open the trunk or else I would have to turn off the car and pull out the fob to engage the trunk release.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> 6)hood struts instead of prop rod
> 
> Just to name a few.



Just replaced the hood struts on my wife's Volvo S60. Ouch$$$$$$$

I now prefer prop rods 
RGM


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> I would a gree. My kids ages 4-7, can buckle themselves in no problem with my other vehicle, but I always have to help them with the Cruze, even if its just one of them in there.


It shows you care . Just spin it anyway you can to make you look like a loving parent.

RGM


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Funny story, i went to put gas for the first time last week, and i couldn't figure how to freaking open the fuel door -_-.... A guy next to me kept laughing as i anxiously looked inside.. I opened the manual and saw how you would have to push in the door to open it. First time, in my short life have i seen this lol.


2010 AUDI A4 does it that way for the gas lid.

RGM


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes I hope they hear us a small led light for the Key would be a big help and foot-well lighting as well as afore mentioned items need to be addressed.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I had no idea the arm rest moved either. That explains the one time I was having a hard time opening the console. If the arm rest is moved forwards at all the console will not open. Thanks for the little bit of knowledge.


----------



## BustedCrank (Jan 16, 2011)

+another on the ignition light, and trunk release. Although I am sure that will be fine over time when you get used to the car.

Another thing I noticed was the visor for the radio/hvac display needs to be longer. It reflects off the windshield at night and is very distracting, for us back road folks that don't drive in the bright cities at night.
Another thing along those lines, the dash lights could go dimmer. Especially the backlight for the radio display. Even with the dimmer all the way down it is still pretty bright, too bad one couldn't dim the backlight for that alone.

edit: Oh, one other thing i noticed. The rear view mirror is at a much different depth then the side mirrors, if that makes any sense. Seems like the backseat alone is a mile behind you.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

A light by the ignition switch would be nice, but the I can find it now and realized the tip of my finger works very well in locating the spot. Darn if my finger don't make a difference


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

I seventh or whatever we're up too about a trunk release lever/button. So if you have the key FOB in your pocket or something or just if the car is unlocked, you can press a button outside the car to open the trunk?


EDIT: Placed an order for an ECO by the way so I don't have the luxury of getting to play with my new toy yet.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

No, but I actually found out how myself. Like many of you, I actually educated my salesman.

You just made me check though and it's up to order queued for production. How long should I expect. My guy said 8 to 10 weeks but my friend's dad said 5 to 6 weeks (he works at a Dodge dealership with a sister Chevy dealership). I'm hoping my guy just overestimated?


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang. Like someone else posted, I'm counting on the $1000 return Chevy customer rebate thing which I think read ends at the end of Feb? But they also had 2.9% financing until Dec 31st and that still continued on so there's hope.


----------



## khool750 (May 19, 2011)

regnant said:


> 1- I agree with the trunk release button inside the cabin ,that's a huge miss
> 2- they could also add fuel door release button
> 
> 3- I would like to see FUEL USED feature add-on to the trip computer
> ...


I have an ECO and my wife has an LTZ and her horn sounds like the horn on my tahoe, while the horn on my ECO sounds like a ricer. You know, the dual horns that Chevy's usually have? That is how her LTZ sounds, and it's loud and nice for such a small car, but that single beep that my ECO has sucks. Anyone on here confirm a single tone horn?


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> not having a key unlock for the trunk could be a serious issue. imagine if your battery dies but you cant do anything about it since you will have your booster cables or booster pack in the trunk. hopefully chevy fixes all of this in the next years model.



All you have to do is drop the fold down seats to access the contents of the trunk if you lose power (which I think is highly unlikely in the first place with the car's battery rundown protection). 

I think way too much has been made of the lack of an inside push button release for the trunk. Think of the trunk as another door (if the car is unlocked so is the trunk) and remember the keyfob on ALL Cruze models has a trunk release.

Personally, I think the trunk is NOTHING in comparison to the sense of complete and total DEVASTATION AND LOSS I felt when I realized the power door lock switch wasn't located on doors.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Gritts said:


> All you have to do is drop the fold down seats to access the contents of the trunk if you lose power (which I think is highly unlikely in the first place with the car's battery rundown protection).
> 
> I think way too much has been made of the lack of an inside push button release for the trunk. Think of the trunk as another door (if the car is unlocked so is the trunk) and remember the keyfob on ALL Cruze models has a trunk release.
> 
> Personally, I think the trunk is NOTHING in comparison to the sense of complete and total DEVASTATION AND LOSS I felt when I realized the power door lock switch wasn't located on doors.


I actually like that the trunk open is on the trunk and not in the car. The Focus has it in the car and I find it such a nusince. You don't have to go into the car to open it, you don't have to open it for anyone else.

The door locks I was used to, since this is how Mercades does it as well on some of their cars.


----------



## Rotherd31 (Apr 5, 2011)

When my LTZ door is unlocked, all I have to do to open the trunk is reach under the bow tie and push the unlatch button. **** handy if you ask me. The door lock/unlock button on the stack is new to me, but after using it for the past two weeks I love its location. Rather than reaching for the lock button on the open door, now I just swing open the door, hit the lock button, exit the car and shut the door, unless I happen to use the fob to lock it.

I am however, very disappointed that the car doesn't wash itself whenever it gets dirty and in addition, put a nice coat of wax on itself at least once a month......how could GM ever consider not building in this feature?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Rotherd31 said:


> I am however, very disappointed that the car doesn't wash itself whenever it gets dirty and in addition, put a nice coat of wax on itself at least once a month......how could GM ever consider not building in this feature?


I too am disappointed with this lacking feature. Having had to wash this car every week myself only to have it rain all week I realized that if GM had just included self cleaning nanites into the paint this vehicle would be the number one selling car. Such short sightedness on their part. 

More GM cost cutting.


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is my take on the trunk release.

I picked up my Cruze on Satruday and went straight to pick up my 14 year old son. This kid is a great student and athlete; but is totally clueless when it comes to mechanical things with no interest in cars. Heck, I made him think you needed to preheat a microwave oven before cooking.

So I pull up and he proceeds to the back of the car to load his baseball gear. Before I could even look to see if there was an interior trunk release, he pops the trunk. Even though he easily figured it out, I would have liked an interior trunk release.

On my list of "Wish It Had" - a programmable button that I could use for my garage door opener. 

And a little doggie whose eyes lite up and head goes up and down mounted on the deck lid.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I hear the next gen Camaro will have electrolytic paint. You can change the exterior color by turning a knob on the center stack. Personally, I prefer a knob located on the door. I suppose one can't have _everything_. But it's the little details that count. I bet the next gen Corolla will get a knob on the door.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Gritts said:


> I hear the next gen Camaro will have electrolytic paint. You can change the exterior color by turning a knob on the center stack. Personally, I prefer a knob located on the door. I suppose one can't have _everything_. But it's the little details that count. I bet the next gen Corolla will get a knob on the door.


 
I want to know when we are going to get some real forward thinking incorporated into our vehicles. Who wants a knob. I wanna just think about it, window up, window down. Wax on, Wax off


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I want windows that you can tint to different shades of dark with a knob on the dash.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

So much for the idea of *subtle* improvements!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> I want windows that you can tint to different shades of dark with a knob on the dash.


 This technology already exists using old skool LCD.
Remember the old digital watches of black letters on gray background? The black is created when current passes through the liquid combined with a polarizer filter. You can vary the current for intensity, thus dial up or down a tint. Would the price and fragility be worth it? Eh, probably not.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

How about the glass getting darker in bright sunlight like my eye glasses do?


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

iKermit said:


> So far what has been mentioned (even the sliding arm rest not locking) have been my only complaints.
> 
> Funny story, i went to put gas for the first time last week, and i couldn't figure how to freaking open the fuel door -_-.... A guy next to me kept laughing as i anxiously looked inside.. I opened the manual and saw how you would have to push in the door to open it. First time, in my short life have i seen this lol.



When me and my wife took her mom's 2010 Equinox out and had to fill it up the first time, we spent at least 5 minutes looking for the fuel door release like her Sonata had. We had to call her on how to open it.

I also "x + 1 where x is the current count" the trunk release inside the cabin. My G6 had the keyfob + trunk release on the driver's side door.

Also agree with the arm rest locking in place when you slide it out (but I think that is being added for the 2012 model)


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

I'ed like..
1 hood lift supports
2 illuminated Ignition or inteligent ignition,with push button start. 
3 Lil bit of a strech but Heads up display on the LTZ would be good
4 longer arm rest


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> I'ed like..
> 1 hood lift supports
> 2 illuminated Ignition or inteligent ignition,with push button start.
> 3 Lil bit of a strech but Heads up display on the LTZ would be good
> 4 longer arm rest


I think push button is slated for 2012.

One thing to remember is that every option adds to weight. It may be small, but when they are going for EPA rating, every oz counts (apparently)

I still like the concept car made that they didnt even bother to paint to save weight.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

a sunglass holder and a larger cubby for a cell phone


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

id like the trunk opener on my keys to be albe to disable (ive come out of parking lots and my trunk is open from some how pressing the buttoon)


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

The only complaint i have that could be improved on the next gen cruze is that the wheels stick out. Whenever I drive if I get the slightest bit of mud on my tires it splashed all the way up the sides. It was so bad one day it has looked like I took the cruze off roading.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

diareah down the side of the car, yuck,


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...OBSERVATION: _why_ provide a cell phone holder when GM _wants _you to subscribe to OnStar?


 
because you cant put your vehicle in your pocket when you go in the store


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Thor1182 said:


> When me and my wife took her mom's 2010 Equinox out and had to fill it up the first time, we spent at least 5 minutes looking for the fuel door release like her Sonata had. We had to call her on how to open it.


 Picture Chevy Chase walking around the family truckster tapping the all around with the fuel hose


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...OBSERVATION: _why_ provide a cell phone holder when GM _wants _you to subscribe to OnStar?



but I need to place my iPhone somewhere when I get in the car to play my music.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> id like the trunk opener on my keys to be albe to disable (ive come out of parking lots and my trunk is open from some how pressing the buttoon)


 
Mine does that also. I'm beginning to wonder if its not the key fob, but something else that's causing this. Never had this happen before.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

shri2222 said:


> I'ed like..
> *1 hood lift supports*
> *2 illuminated Ignition* or inteligent ignition,with push button start.
> 3 Lil bit of a strech but Heads up display on the LTZ would be good
> *4 longer arm rest*


You hit my top three!


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

khool750 said:


> I have an ECO and my wife has an LTZ and her horn sounds like the horn on my tahoe, while the horn on my ECO sounds like a ricer. You know, the dual horns that Chevy's usually have? That is how her LTZ sounds, and it's loud and nice for such a small car, but that single beep that my ECO has sucks. Anyone on here confirm a single tone horn?


Concur that the Eco horn is a 'single trumpet' or as you put it 'a ricer'. The dual horn trumpet like your wife's costs $64.55 plus tax, here in Canada, part number 95231066. The part number for you 'ricer' horn is 13279675. By the way, the Eco single trumpet is a *dual* horn. Go figure that GM would put that 'ricer' horn in anything.

Now where is the horn set and how easy is it to switch them? Desperate!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I just want:

Longer Arm rest 
And doors that weigh less


And ill be happy.


----------



## buck95 (Jan 19, 2013)

After a month on my new (2012 leftover) my suggestions
1. Key fob: Often I am dragged kicking andscreaming out shopping with my wife (just for a ½ hour) that last hours. Iloved the fobs with a key that could be taken off. I could give her the key andI take the Fob. If either needed to return to the car we could get in. Alsohandy when hunting and fishing with my buds, that may need in the car when we areseperated (for a beer perhaps). Love the fob on my Challenger since the key canbe slid out and still have the fob. Now I will have to bring two sets. Also Ialways had a spare made for my wallet in case I locked mine in or couldn’t findthem. Is even possible to get a laser key made and if it was it is kind offat for my wallet. The only advantage to this thick Fob is if I have it in myfront pocket my wife thinks Im happy to see her.

2. Base Radio has a big center left/right/enter buttonsand up/down (that don’t function) for the cd. Programming the beast of a radiois not at all user friendly. Simply adding the up/down on the center and programmingthose cd’s keys to act as cursers for the various menus would be so much easierand intuitive than the stupid volume knob and menu key. 
3. I had purchase a G6 base for $1,000 less stickerthan the upgrade model with cruise. I had checked and could easily add cruisecontrol to this car for aound $130. The cruise was a simple 3 wirehookup with a wireless button that attached to the steering wheel. Didn’t requireany programming. I am going nuts trying to figure out how to add cruise to thiscar for any reasonable cost. With all the hardware (except the buttons) andsoftware part of the car why did they make it so hard to add this? Since thecost to add this is minimal (a couple button) during manufacturing, it shouldbe standard.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope that you're enjoying your Cruze, buck95! Thank you for your suggestions as well - if you would like for us to set up a product suggestion accessible to the appropriate departments within GM, please send us your name, contact information, and suggestion via private message. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Kokovec (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with having a trunk release button inside the car.
Whenever I pick someone up at the airport or car pooling I have to jump out of the car to open the trunk.
Also the cruise control buttons take a little getting used to.


----------



## Kokovec (Feb 11, 2013)

I forgot to mention that whenever I plug in my iphone the entertainment system automatically starts playing my iPod.
It would be nice if we could change that behavior.


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

What about re-wiring the parking light on the lower front bumper to pulse with the blinkers? My other car, along with the non-US Cruze's have side blinkers in the side fender. I really like that look and think it would be cool if we had an alternate blinker from the one in the front headlight.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

regnant said:


> 1- I agree with the trunk release button inside the cabin ,that's a huge miss
> 2- they could also add fuel door release button
> 
> 3- I would like to see FUEL USED feature add-on to the trip computer
> ...


originally I thought not having a trunk release inside was weird too, but after having the car for a while I truly dont find any need for it. I find the release on the trunk itself or on the fob much easier in all cases. as for the fuel door release...no no and no. the idea behind making the cruze better than its old predecessors was to avoid using flimsy inferior systems like that. ive never seen a car over 100000Mi with the door release that wasnt broken open and just flopping around. ever. 

but I do definately agree with number 6. if youre gonna do black, do black, if youre gonna do chrome, do chrome, but dont put chrome on the bottom half then leave the rest black -_- probably gonna plastidip my chrome strip at some point. 

would like to add
7- those 3 ugly silver trim pieces that stand out on the interior.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Add better interior lighting! Go back to convention on the remote fob (lock on left).


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

So far I really like my Cruze. One of the best cars I have owned. However, there are a few things I would change.

1- Add a key lock on the trunk lid. What do you do if the battery dies and you can't get to your tools or jumper cables because there is no power to the trunk latch? The other day I disconnected my battery and I forgot that my tools were in the trunk. Had to reconnect the battery in order to get them out. I drop my rating of the Cruze 1/2 star for this. 

2- Valet feature with valet key. I have to valet my car often in San Francisco. Parking sucks here, and there is no choice sometimes. You can't leave anything in the trunk because it is not secure. My Saturn had a valet key and you could lock the back seats so they wouldn't fold. Another 1/2 star drop for this - down to 4.

3- Fuel door release inside the car. I don't like that someone can open my fuel door from outside the car. No rating drops for this, but the engineer deserves a frowny face 

4- I would remove the button from the trunk lid and put it on the dashboard. No extra cost, but much more useful. No rating drops or frowny faces for this. Just a suggestion.

5- The Chevy iPhone app should download all sorts of data from the car via blue tooth every time it is connected. Come on, every other blue tooth device in the world does this sort of thing. Another frowny  
How many frowny faces equal a star?

However, there are a lot more things I love about my Cruze. The positives far outweigh the negatives to me, and I would probably bring my rating back up close to 5 stars. But, that's a topic for a different thread. Is there already a thread about the things you like?


----------



## mikemegs (Mar 27, 2013)

My 2 simple suggestions. Give the car a larger sun visor some how. Many many times i find myself sitting up in my seat so the visor will block the sun. Second, Move the temperature control button slightly. Since I spend a lot of time using the cruise control, my knee rests directly against the temperature control knob. Two silly complaints......I know.....but!


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

mikemegs said:


> Second, Move the temperature control button slightly. Since I spend a lot of time using the cruise control, my knee rests directly against the temperature control


I'm the same way. I will have the a/c on and all the sudden it won't be cold. I look over and my knee turned the knob.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi dhpnet,

We are happy to hear the positives outweigh the negatives for your Cruze. I am sorry to hear of the multiple concerns you have been experiencing. Please feel free to contact us via private message referencing these concerns if any extra assistance is needed. We look forward to hear from you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

